# Say something positive about yourself



## kangarabbit

I know I beat myself up too much over my flaws, so I thought it'd be good for everyone to think up something positive when life gives you lemons. Alright, get to the self-compliments! :yes

I have a pretty good GPA so far, and I like it when I'm able to help out in physics and chemistry.


----------



## factmonger

I consider myself to be pretty compassionate...and I love that one of my greatest pleasures is saying earnest things to people that make them feel good/better about themselves!


----------



## TorLin

i take awesome photographs


----------



## raquelbateman

I got three A's & a B last semester in school!! I live giving my friends advice when they are in need & am fun to hang with when I feel comfortable :]


----------



## mrbojangles

I think I have a really good sense of humor, and I can make you laugh once I get to know you.


----------



## Lasair

I choose a very special path for myself, it makes me feel good and I for the most part am doing good with it


----------



## im Lost

this is an awesome thread! hmmm lets see iv been commented on how beautiful my eye looks haha & i think so too! & im a good person.


----------



## crome

I'm not doing as bad as I tell myself


----------



## layitontheline

I appreciate simplicity.


----------



## Ambivert

I have massive potential. I just need to pull the confidence and will from within myself to actually convert that potential into results.


----------



## sas111

I like my goofy / care free personality ..even though i can only show it around my family.


----------



## anonymid

I'm a good listener! :yay


----------



## anonymid

I made a great "Deep Thoughts" thread in Advice Appreciation! :yay


----------



## anonymid

I make good contributions to birthday threads! :yay


----------



## kangarabbit

I'm a pretty good listener and I'm employed.


----------



## laura024

I'm witty.


----------



## MattFoley

Apparently I can still make a group of people laugh through the night


----------



## Rocklover639

I'm a good friend and available to listen to ppl's problems.


----------



## Mr Shankly

I like to think I'm a pretty nice person to those who matter.


----------



## wasteddays

I can make people laugh.


----------



## Gorillaz

I'm very ambitious.


----------



## EunieLuv

I can almost speak japanese.


----------



## laura024

I'm a good student.


----------



## mischa nieves

*It's what's on the inside that matters*

I am very empathetic to others.


----------



## Dub16

I can communicate with leprechauns


----------



## kiasockmonkey

I am much more accepting and far less hypocritical than most of the Bible-thumping "Christians" I know.

I'm pushing 41 and seem to be more physically attractive to others than I was at half my age...not sure what's going on there...

When I believe strongly in something, I actively do something about it, rather than sit around paying lip service to it. This is particularly difficult to do since I'm typically in the minority and get little to no support.


----------



## freemind

I am proud that I am living my dream of working abroad in another city, I am proud of every achievement I made during these years!

I am happy I started dealing with SA 

I also noticed that two days ago I made my first selfcompliment, saying that I have nice hair


----------



## Tom L

I can be fun sometimes and make people laugh.... its a good feeling when you make someone laugh. (with you not at you lol)


----------



## Kennnie

im so sexy


----------



## Miss Meggie

I'm actually very good in the kitchen. And I'm learning that I'm pretty good at the pasty side of the restaurant too.


----------



## kangarabbit

I enjoy cooking for my apartment-mates and they seem to appreciate it.


----------



## JustDani

I'm very open-minded.


----------



## Infexxion

I love doing things on computers like photo editing, video editing, and music editing, and consider myself above-average doing all of them.


----------



## oreily85

laura024 said:


> I'm witty.


Yes you are! I like reading your posts


----------



## RockIt

I am a much better dad than my dad was to me. My kids love me a lot.


----------



## BluePhoenix54

I am stronger than I give myself credit for.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I've got a positive outlook on life.

And I'm not afraid of much.


----------



## Dan208

I have a big heart.


----------



## Cheesecake

I guess I'm ... nice.


----------



## Soul Of The Wolf

I woke up this morning. Nothing can ruin a day like that.

Soul


----------



## rawrguy

I'm still alive. I don't do drugs or drink anymore.


----------



## Steve123

I make a DAMN fine pita pizza and feta balsamic salad.


----------



## Aphexfan

Haha i can make a pretty badass pb&j sandwich


----------



## Witchcraft

I have a strong sense of empathy and I am compassionate.


----------



## MBL

Highly ambitious.


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

While it isn't exactly obvious, I seem to have that odd aura of good luck. While it can help me, it mostly helps others around me.


----------



## kurukuro

I love my personal style and how it is continually changing as I mature. I think I have a great sense of humor too.


----------



## anonymid

I am a competent shoveler of snow! :yay


----------



## Atticus

I laugh easily. Often the breathless, I think I pulled a stomach muscle kind of laughter.


----------



## silentcliche

I'm very handsome in low-light settings.


----------



## robtyl

I know how to pick a good suit. Oh yeh.

x


----------



## heroin

I am positively negative.


----------



## lucyinthesky

I'm clever.

/of the intelligent but socially inept type


----------



## robtyl

Ooh, ooh! I can also catch mosquitoes mid-flight with a single hand! :teeth

I've had no end of practice of late, courtesy of Melbourne's newfound penchant for rain and humidity. I think the mofos have finally had their fill of my blood... there's always scores on my ceiling when I wake (it's a mystery as to where they come from, with screened windows), but I always manage to pull through bite-free! :boogie

x


----------



## leonardess

I've had the most positive break up, without a shred of enmity, and with friendship intact. That's pretty huge for me. I now know I am capable of being an honest, forthright, realistic person, and not play the blame game. That is a good feeling.


----------



## leonardess

silentcliche said:


> I'm very handsome in low-light settings.


so am I! *high five*


----------



## kiirby

I'm almost as arrogant as I am awesome in every way.


----------



## leonardess

Atticus said:


> I laugh easily. Often the breathless, I think I pulled a stomach muscle kind of laughter.


with farts?


----------



## leonardess

kiirby said:


> I'm almost as arrogant as I am awesome in every way.


all one of them?

(only joking. of course you're awesome)


----------



## lazy calm

i'm very flexible and an alright singer/screamer. whatever that means.


----------



## lazy calm

stef said:


> I'm good at making omlets...and doing the flipping thing with it in the pan. :yes


yeahh me too; i make them for everyone :b


----------



## littleturtle

i try to be a good person


----------



## wildgosling

I am very brave... I will always give that presentation, or talking to humans, another chance. Even though it causes me terrible anxiety while doing so, I always try again.


----------



## Atticus

leonardess said:


> with farts?


I was leaving a little bit to the imagination, but since you asked, there's often a snot component too. Good times


----------



## RockIt

I love helping others.


----------



## millenniumman75

I can be very loyal.


----------



## monkeymagic86

I have really nice eyes


----------



## BetaBoy90

I am quite self sufficient in keeping myself happy. I see it as a good thing.


----------



## Brianiscool

I'm sweet.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

I make culture references.


----------



## nickcorona

Uhm. I'm a great thinker and I suppose I'm a tad good looking.


----------



## MelancholyPrincess

I'm very caring and empathetic


----------



## Rossy

Pretty good Fish keeper a big hobby of mine,I managed to breed and raise freshwater Angel fish which is a big achievement.


----------



## kangarabbit

I have naturally straight teeth.


----------



## Yella

I love to laugh, and usually it doesn't take much to crack me up!


----------



## TenYears

I'm still here, with my family, I'm still working full time, and haven't gone into a psychotic-drug-fueled-frenzy and made any headlines (yet, lol)


----------



## rosettas stoned

At the risk of sounding cocky, I play guitar well.


----------



## josh23

I'm extremely ambitious

Which is also a bad thing for me at times


----------



## christina4

I can make my best friend laugh no matter what


----------



## beautifully strange

I have pretty eyes, I'm a nice person, and funny.


----------



## MaxSchreck

i just looked in the mirror with help of another mirror, to see from all angels. It's actually not that bad.


----------



## Dub16

I amaze me.


(not really, I just usually piss me off)


----------



## Tradskin69

I think a am a loving father.


----------



## Sabriella

I try my best to be kind to all people (unless they really piss me off) and animals.


----------



## mrbojangles

I can make you laugh in my own weird sarcastic way.


----------



## ufoforestgump

something positive about your self


----------



## skygazer

^lol

I can still smile


----------



## AnErin

I am a good hairstylist. 
Though I don't talk much to people, I am confident enough to not worry about what people think of me.


----------



## Yella

I absolutely love to laugh! And my laugh is pretty infectious, so others tend to laugh cause I'm laughing.


----------



## softshock11

im a good artist
i have a good heart - but it makes me get hurt easier
im deep


----------



## salma

Im a great friend, Im always smiling 
and Im strong because I'll never stop fighting my SA :yes


----------



## Ape in space

I'm nice even to people who have wronged me and I forgive them as soon as they say anything nice to me. I'm not sure if this is really a good thing or if it is just doormatty behaviour.


----------



## FakeFur

Even though I often get shy and nervous around people, I am a nice and respectful person. I've never considered myself to be really intelligent, but I can be smart and do have a good GPA. I love to laugh and smile about things. Though sometimes I get lazy or discouraged, I do feel I have the capacity to achieve the things I want to achieve.


----------



## Saekon

Everything. Yet more.


----------



## kiirby

I'm practically perfect in every way.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

i'm awesome


----------



## trendyfool

i care about my friends and write good poetry. Despite my terrible gpa, I know I'm a smart guy.


----------



## RockIt

I'm a Steelers fan.


----------



## PandaPop

I have an amazing bum bum


----------



## equiiaddict

I'm extremely loyal to the people who matter. Although I can count on one hand the number of people like that in my life, I can safely say I would do anything for them, and if you hurt one of them...watch out.


----------



## RockIt

I am developing better abs at 37 than I had at 20. Sizzle. :whip


----------



## Tristeza

- I'm very intelligent, and had a lot of accomplishments in academical life.

- I try to be a good person. Sometimes SA gets in the way, and I end up not expressing myself or doing something, but at least I had the best intention...

- I'm calm (at least when I'm face-to-face). People say me I give them a good vibe, never heard me swear, and they cannot imagine me angry at anyone.


----------



## Sheerful

The good thing about me is.. I've got a lot of talents:drawing, singing,baking, writing poems, etc..
I am a keeper of friends..
I find myself pretty, other people also tell me that I am..


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I'm good at math


----------



## angus

robtyl said:


> Ooh, ooh! I can also catch mosquitoes mid-flight with a single hand! :teeth
> 
> I've had no end of practice of late, courtesy of Melbourne's newfound penchant for rain and humidity. I think the mofos have finally had their fill of my blood... there's always scores on my ceiling when I wake (it's a mystery as to where they come from, with screened windows), but I always manage to pull through bite-free! :boogie
> 
> I get a lot of mosquitos in my appartment but it's wierd they don't bite me, I figure it's all the med's in my blood.


----------



## angus

I always help people, even if there c***s and they don't deserve it.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I'm very happy with my taste in things. Of course, who doesn't think they have good taste?...well, if I could put it another way- I really enjoy and see the value of everything I am passionate about. It makes me feel good because I feel like I have a strong perception of who I am. I can probably attribute this to being raised in a relatively normal, loving family environment.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I "feel" I extend my not knowing to other people. "You never really know a person till you climb inside his skin and walk around in it." 

Titles pheh. *athletic, smart, good, bad* hehe. How to judge them of themselves? I don't know if a man or woman exists who could possibly know this of themselves and if they did they wouldn't be relating it very well, but presumably none would've predicted such incompatible "stupidity" on my part or intollerance of such objective ideas. This reminds me of quiz shows where people are crowned "Britains best brain" or something ludicrously humorous like that. Only a juvenile mind sees things in such a simplistic way tcchct. A genius on what terms? Through the use of the word "smart" lol? Good, bad, ugly. What does any of it mean really? What are you telling me about yourself? You think because you fitt thoughts together a certain acclaimed way that raises you above the margin for their scrutiny? Well, to be "athletic, smart" or what have you you'd only ever fall within a certain category, of someone elses design. Hardly a creative one at that! It's a very broken down, dare I say it bitter way of looking at the world or one that will lead that way I feel. Appreciation required not of you but from somewhere else to sustain it. I favour where possible a more detached way of looking at things, inconclusiveness is open minded and brighter than the soundest scientific evidence in the tidiest bar chart to me. I'm probably reading into something innocently innocuous here, when really these are just for fun.


----------



## tutliputli

Even if I have nothing else, my hair will always be shiny.


----------



## odd_one_out

At least the source of my disabilities is also the source of my gifts.


----------



## milkteef

I have amazing hair, I always get compliments xD


----------



## RockIt

I love people.


----------



## Dying note

I am very good at letting go. While that can cause problems, it's probably the only thing I like about who I am now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I will always resort back to journal or blog posting, no matter what sort of epiphany-lacking material I have to write about, simply because it eases my mind.


----------



## metamorphosis

Nothing, absolutely nothing!


----------



## suddenstorm

I can make really good rice krispie treats(does this count?) and I'm empathetic,loyal, and a really good listener.


----------



## BOBBB

I'm not fat :/


----------



## nonethemore

counterfeit self said:


> I have massive potential. I just need to pull the confidence and will from within myself to actually convert that potential into results.


same here.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm cute, caring, and strong enough to get through everything I've had to deal with.


----------



## rickey

I know Im good at alot of things......I just need to do them and work hard at it.


----------



## nickcorona

I'm good at math and anything logical.


----------



## popsicle

I'm extremely intelligent and I probably really could be whatever I wanted to be. Also, I'm not as much of a loser as I've led myself to believe I am. People gravitate to me when I'm feeling open and comfortable, because I radiate genuine warmth and friendliness.


----------



## Annie K

I'm nonjudgmental, very empathetic, and I don't hate anyone.


----------



## Melinda

I'm an intelligent, brave, driven, and interesting person. I can survive in the face of all kinds of hardships. 

Also, I'm tall. I've always liked that about myself.


----------



## sociallyconscious

I'm about to be somewhat conceited. I think I deserve it after putting myself down for years and years. )
I have an outstanding GPA; just got into UMD, penn state, and UMBC so i must be doing something right!
I am also beautiful, unique, and compassionate. =)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't give myself enough credit for coming as far as I have. After overcoming some debilitating anxieties, I've managed to hold a full time job for two years & live on my own for a little over a year.


----------



## laura024

I'm fairly hard-working. I'm taking the maximum credit hours in college and working 30 hours a week.


----------



## LatchKeyKid

I'm generally far more competent than I give myself credit for. I'm perceptive, sensitive, intelligent and a good problem-solver. I have high personal standards. I can be very disciplined. I'm a fairly good scientist. I can read and assimilate information quickly. My semantic memory is very sharp. I have a fine sense for aesthetics (visually, in particular).

Also, my interpersonal skills are really not that bad. I have a unique, but pretty sharp sense of humor. I'm compassionate and I have a strong social conscience. I have fashion sense and, when I put in a little effort, I don't look too shabby. 

I've got plenty of skills. The trouble is that I let my neuroses and negative emotions disrupt and mask my abilities.


----------



## odd_one_out

My chest smells intoxicating today. I don't know why it's only today and no one's ever commented on it. Maybe it's because I have to keep reaching down to slip on sock shoes whenever I leave my bedroom today - that's the only time it's noticeable. I'm also seeing something fresh in me today, in the ruffled hair and the blue clothes.


----------



## KickingWallflowers

*Nice*

I'm a very creative and kind person.


----------



## Jessie203

I spring back


----------



## loveiseverything

I don't drink or smoke even while many of my friends and peers do, and many temptations.


----------



## shizu

I'm honest and compassionate


----------



## Paris23

Mmm a lot! Good looking, sexy, compassionate and Smart! Best things I love about me!


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I am really good at achieving goals and helping others. I donate a lot of time and energy into helping those in need, and encouraging friends. Once I have my mind set on something, I do anything I can to get it, and I usually succeed.


----------



## Stilla

I love my lame sense of humor.


----------



## Jessie203

I'm ****ing fabulous.


----------



## caflme

Because my job is ideal for/to me... I am able to help a lot of people in so many ways... it is very enriching and rewarding... it's true that everything you give to others comes back ten-fold.


----------



## trendyfool

My positivity always comes back no matter how bad things get. I'm always able to go back to having fun, making people happy and loving life.


----------



## Lasair

I may be lonely, depressed, stressed as hell but I still get up in the morning and get on with it....sigh!


----------



## Shannanigans

im nice to everyone, friend or enemy


----------



## odd_one_out

From observation, it seems I am less susceptible to ridiculously obvious fallacious logical arguments and clap trap than most **** Sapiens. It's mindboggling and scares the **** out of me.


----------



## noyadefleur

I know I am smart, and I can handle university, even if I'm a year younger than everyone else.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I made the Dean's list... I feel smart! I am artistic and creative, and beautiful on the inside and out.

I am a flower just waiting to bloom, waiting to break free of my SA.
I am loaded up with inspiration and I am incredibly optimistic. For good reason!


----------



## VC132

i am learning


----------



## BoysDontCry

I...I...I can solve rubiks cubes
._.
Least I tried


----------



## jijiji

i make nice poops



(except when i have diarrhea)


----------



## Spindrift

I am the greatest air-drummer in all the land.


----------



## beshino

BoysDontCry said:


> I...I...I can solve rubiks cubes
> ._.
> Least I tried


I don't know how to do that... Been wondering how too.
I guess I can make people laugh sometimes (even though it's sometimes at me *cough*). :yes


----------



## Aphexfan

I haz red hair :b


----------



## sdsm

I am a loyal friend until the end!!!


----------



## atticusfinch

i am resilient.


----------



## yogafreak

I am conscientious.


----------



## JGreenwood

I will never commit suicide.


----------



## softshock11

i'm crazy because im artistic


----------



## trendyfool

I'm trying.


----------



## Kakaka

I've kept my head through a time where a lot of people would have lost it.
I've held a job which most people I know wouldn't have been able to cope with.


----------



## jerm

I have creative ideas flowing all the time


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I'm starting to have the body I want after some weeks of healthy lifestyle. I like what I see in the mirror. 

Before I used to ate like a pig like 1 kg of sweets all day/night, and I'm not kidding


----------



## ForceFed79

I'm really good at working with my hands.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I am consistently considerate to others, and can show good self dicipline.


----------



## trendyfool

I write amazing poems 
I'm a good friend and people are drawn to me.
I'm committed to reaching my goals and becoming SA- and depression-free and living a good life.


----------



## Monroee

I'm passionate about something.

Not everyone has such a thing.


----------



## EndlessHope

im funny and make people laugh


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I was pretty good out in the water today, some kid cheered when I epicly tore up the side of a wave and supermanned off.

Yeoooo!


----------



## EBT

I am very open-minded.


----------



## highness

I have good self confidence .Also I have clear goal and I will achive it


----------



## Jessie203

There's something about me, I can't put a word on it, but nobody else has it but me and so I wouldn't want to be anyone else!


----------



## Steve123

I don't have cancer... I think.


----------



## whiteXcloud

I'm terrific at making up negative thoughts about myself.


----------



## Jessie203

I can laugh at jealous hateful people instead of personalize their attacks into part of me


----------



## Vip3r

I am a very determined person when I set my mind to do something.


----------



## josephisaverb

I gained a little bit of peace today.


----------



## skygazer

I'm okay


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## dollparts

I've been through a lot and have experienced things most people never will and will never understand. 

Im too honest, blunt and loyal.

Im a great lover


----------



## dollparts

whiteXcloud said:


> I'm terrific at making up negative thoughts about myself.


:b really good at this one too!


----------



## Namida

I have very strong determination to change myself!


----------



## saso

this is a good thead i should try to do this often because i tend to focus on the negatives alot. 
anywho...

I am interesting. i think its because im kinda mysterious. i harbor secrets and only show certain sides of myself to certain people. or maybe its because i don't follow the norm usually.


----------



## Jessie203

I am awesome


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm sympathetic


----------



## Noll

I have a good sense of humor.


----------



## InMyDreams55

I'm a genuinely nice person.


----------



## Jessie203

I have sexy lips


----------



## diamondheart89

I can face my fears.


----------



## eitherway

I am creative


----------



## voospenvi2734

I have a great taste in music


----------



## Namida

I've finally completed my mother tongue homework!  (After 7 hrs)


----------



## Jessie203

I was built for endurace


----------



## Cerberus

I don't give up when I really want to do something. Lose weight and keep it off? Done. Get good grades and study hard? Done. Make my thoughts work for me rather than against me? I'm on my waaayyyyyyy!


----------



## Jessie203

^ You're awesome cerberus !! good for you

I like the way I write.


----------



## TheShine

If I see a problem, I fix it.


----------



## Jessie203

I drink the right amount of water everyday.. haha


----------



## trendyfool

I like my facial expressions, my face in general, my music taste, my fashion sense, my humor, my baking skills, my intelligence, my sexual orientation, and my capacity to be happy and joyful.


----------



## kangarabbit

I guess I'm a pretty good listener.


----------



## Rocklee96

In the past year I've went from being somewhat chubby to skinny as ****.


----------



## spacemanspiff

I make people laugh. (although not always on purpose)


----------



## Jessie203

My hair curls a little bit at the bottom sometimes and I like that


----------



## llamamama

I'm smart enough to have a full-ride in college, and I'm pretty funny when not plagued by SAD.


----------



## Jessie203

I can sometimes make the most out of the worst situations


----------



## trendyfool

I'm actually just really smart.


----------



## kangarabbit

People have told me some pretty deep stuff. It feels good to know that I'm trustworthy.


----------



## ladybug77

I'm not a quitter. I refuse to give up. I keep trying to better myself.


----------



## saso

ummm...i have beautiful eyes/hair. (im not conceited.or shallow.but i do like those physical attributes about myself).


----------



## Jessie203

^ Not conceited at all thats such a misconception u SHOULD feel that way<3

I love my calves


----------



## Idiot

When I listen to someone, I really listen and try to perceive their true feelings about a situation instead of just agreeing with everything they say.


----------



## trendyfool

I think lyrically/poetically. I'm good at baking. I'm a cool person to know.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'm able to do a lot things that I couldn't do last year.


----------



## Doni

I love everybody


----------



## saso

im making a goal to think of something postive about myself often so for today:

im very likeable when i smile or loosen up. i noticed people feeding off of my postiive vibe today.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm an open person, and I see the humanity in everyone.


----------



## Delicate

I think I'm getting stronger.


----------



## Cerberus

I'm open and willing to try new things. This is good to have since my ability to dream was limited thanks to the depression I've had half my life.


I'm becoming more resilient emotionally.


----------



## crimsoncora

I like my sense of humor and i give really great hugs.


----------



## Jessie203

i make some smart decisions.. and dont let people who are ignorant sway me


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and doggone it, people like me!


----------



## Cody88

I'm smart, have a nice face, and am never afraid to be myself outside of any social anxiety I may have.


----------



## trendyfool

I am awesome!


----------



## InMyDreams55

I think i have a nice smile.


----------



## Jessie203

im resilient


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

trendyfool said:


> I am awesome!


That sentence reminded me of wresling, and namely The Miz :teeth






back to topic, i like the effort i put into finding some positive part in all the things I do, although I fail sometimes, i force myself to do it


----------



## Jessie203

apparently im pretty attractive at the grocery store in my sweats.. or im so ugly people cant look from the trainwreck.. i will opt for the first its nicer makes me feel good lol


----------



## kosherpiggy

I'm hilarious and awesome.


----------



## pickyone

great worker outer (lol)

good mother

good "pet mom"


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I'm hardworking & I don't give up easily ^_^


----------



## DCP

I'm a good looking dude.


----------



## EuphoriaMourning

I have a wicked sense of humor


----------



## siv

I have 12 toes and 19 fingers.


----------



## ktbare

I'm facing my biggest fears head on every day.


----------



## Jennabees

I'm loved and a loving person.


----------



## Jessie203

i can get people to smile when i smile at them


----------



## kangarabbit

I'm not bad at o-chem.


----------



## Positive4Life

I have good gpa, good looks, strong physical body. I tend to be hard working when I put my mind to it...I enjoy success and feel great after getting any kind of work done. I also am very intelligent


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

When I'm not consumed in irrational fear I'm a forthright nice looking smart guy.


----------



## Neutrino

I can crack my joints in 17 different places, not including every toe. 

I'm also nice and creative.


----------



## Maguffin

When I wanted to quit smoking I did it cold turkey.
I am a good saver.
I can appreciate well-written/produced/directed shows and movies.
Deep down I know I am funny and nice and can be a great friend.
I have a nice smile.

I hope I can add more things to it in the future. Being nice to myself is something I NEVER do.


----------



## silentcliche

I have a nice booty. Srsly.


----------



## odd_one_out

My A-dar (like gaydar but for autism) is scarily instantaneous and accurate.


----------



## crimsoncora

I have a nice butt and perfect weight! and i love my flat stomach and i love curve in my hips. I feel WOMANLY!


----------



## Jessie203

im breathing


----------



## Monroee

I'm a ****ing bad-*** poet.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I can sometimes roll with the punches.


----------



## Susan Storm

I make a great sandwich.


----------



## Jessie203

Im at least trying to be positive even though its a bad day.. that counts for something idk what though.. im in the positive section.. this is a much better place.. lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Susan Storm said:


> I make a great sandwich.




*thumbs up!*

Heyyyy


----------



## eitherway

My spatial perception is above average.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I have....... nice hair? I dunno. Funny, I never tried to list anything positive about myself.


----------



## anonymid

Well, I put on deodorant every day.


----------



## josephisaverb

It was a beautiful day and I caught a glimpse of the future.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

Well uh...heh, my friends called me tripod in school. Na'mean?


And it wasn't because I was into photography.


----------



## Jessie203

^ Hahahaha!!

Im good at nothing giving a **** and letting loose when i actually get to that spot


----------



## Broken Boy

IsThereAComputerOption said:


> Well uh...heh, my friends called me tripod in school. Na'mean?
> 
> And it wasn't because I was into photography.


Same here lol.

Also I've been through the refining fire. Repeatedly.


----------



## SunnyFriday86

Well...I'm handsome,intelligent,tall,affectionate,modest,manly,considerably assertive...People have always said these things to me in the past.But ever since highschool,I am surrounded by idiots who don't appreciate me,although I am physically and mentally the same.


----------



## fireworkrach

I am a grade 8 musical theatre singer.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

Broken Boy said:


> Same here lol.
> 
> Also I've been through the refining fire. Repeatedly.


I have a theory on the correlation of penis size and introvertedness.

I will post a thesis one day, one day...


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I am dedicated to achieving my dreams, to doing the things that truly make me happy. Where others will be afraid to shoot for the moon, I am willing to go all out and live life like I want to live. Currently, I am working on getting past this SA!


----------



## Monroee

I finally achieved my life-long dream of becoming apathetic.

... For now.


----------



## Dmanager

I love coffee.....chocolates....and other sweet stuff....who cares about love handles? I don't!


----------



## caflme

I am NOT selfish just because I have a child, I am NOT stupid just because I am a Christian, and I am NOT fake just because I am on Facebook.

There are unselfish and loving parents in the world who would die for their kids.

There are nonjudgemental, giving, caring and loving people out here who are Christian.

and there are a some people on Facebook who are as genuine as they are in person.

I just needed to say that... I've been reading too many threads/posts that bash all of the above.

Everyone is entitled to their opinions, thoughts and feelings... I just have to toughen up and not take it all so dam personally and not let it psych me into thinking I am all the negative things people say I am just because I belong to these groups of people.


----------



## Neutrino

I am a good writer in both English and French.


----------



## imaginary

I make beautiful things in crochet.


----------



## HollowayWasHere

Well, let's see....I'm really good at drawing, and the few people I've had the courage to make friends with tell me I'm really sweet and a good friend... :love


----------



## Monroee

I'm resilient when it comes to mental illness.


----------



## RockIt

If I can survive two kids on an Easter candy sugar high, I can survive most anything!


----------



## Jcoj613

I have a really nice body.


----------



## Lachlan

I generally have good intentions


----------



## Ambitious

I have got alot of wisdom behind my short 21 years


----------



## trendyfool

I have a good sense of humor and an ability to use my mind creatively.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm sympathetic to others


----------



## Tess4u

I like how I can make a negative situation and turn it around, I also love to help others Ive hidden my true self for some time now, I guess too scared to come back but feel like I'm ready for a come back. My true self is calling me and is reassuring me everything will be okay as long as I believe I'm tired of living in misery.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Tess4u said:


> I like how I can make a negative situation and turn it around, I also love to help others Ive hidden my true self for some time now, I guess too scared to come back but feel like I'm ready for a come back. My true self is calling me and is reassuring me everything will be okay as long as I believe I'm tired of living in misery.


That's great glad to hear you say so true what you said keep it up=)


----------



## trendyfool

Tess4u said:


> I like how I can make a negative situation and turn it around, I also love to help others Ive hidden my true self for some time now, I guess too scared to come back but feel like I'm ready for a come back. My true self is calling me and is reassuring me everything will be okay as long as I believe I'm tired of living in misery.


that's awesome  at some point you just get sick of it, don't you?


----------



## Timothy Glaze

I'm pretty good at English grammar and I've got a good vocabulary. I'm also decent at the bass. And I'm a good listener (aren't we all )


----------



## alte

I am the best person in the world.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I'm awesome !


----------



## opti

im nice to others, im good looking, I have good taste in music, and i dont take things too seriously


----------



## thewall

my physical endurance is above average.


----------



## danielek

I consider myself pretty smart (i am not narcissist or something) i just need to find the confidence to use my potentials at their fullest


----------



## Rocklee96

I'm happy that I've been pushing myself out of the comfort zone recently and have started to talk to the girl I like in school.

Also, I just noticed that my eyes are kinda cool.


----------



## Jessie203

I have to be at least 50% perfect... I like myself heck of a lot more than some other people i know


----------



## Und3rground

I've been told I have a good smile


----------



## Neutrino

I go at my own pace. It may be slower than some others, but I really don't care. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## trendyfool

I've been working really hard the last couple months.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I am a lot stronger than I think. When I put my mind to it, I can do so many things I never thought possible. Patience is key.


----------



## Kiwong

Determined


----------



## Ambitious

Last night i showed true strength and mighty will-power. I was challanged so much all night last night but i kept my word and am really proud of myself for being so strong.


----------



## Devil

I like the stuff I do more then anyone I know.. hm.


----------



## freakzilla

There was time when I would have written a hundred things here but experience has shown each of those to be incorrect.

The only thing I can say is that, other than social matters I'm not the absolute worst at anything.


----------



## Ambitious

Well, I have been off strong drugs now for four weeks. :clap

It hasnt been easy but you have done this much. Fair play to ya!! Now that i have reached the one month mark i will have even more power and strenght to stay off them.


----------



## odd_one_out

My hair feels thick and healthy today. I washed it with a bar of soap.


----------



## PandaGirl

I love the different collections that I have! Especially my stuffed panda collection, it makes me so happy. 

I love all of my stuffed animals and the collection I have. Any my pressed-penny collection.  They're little things in life that make me look out for special moments.


----------



## Los7

It's really hard to find something but, I now know I have the ability to get friendships. Now if I could only not screw them up.


----------



## justbreathe

I make people smile and laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## BoAKaN

I'm determined to make my life something I can be happy with.


----------



## PandaGirl

I came here looking for help, so that I don't have to put all the pressure on my friends and people that I love. I'm glad that I did. And the people I love are proud of me for trying this


----------



## trendyfool

All my experiences have given me a unique perspective and made me into an interesting person.


----------



## josh23

I have a burning ambition


----------



## PandaGirl

If I keep fighting for something, I really can make it happen.


----------



## Vip3r

I am continuing to face my fears.


----------



## Cerberios

I've never been called cute before,
But people say that I'm CUTE !! >xD


----------



## kangarabbit

When I think of all the bad things happening in the world, starving children, war-torn nations, etc., I realize that I'm lucky to be in America and to have all these opportunities.


----------



## PandaGirl

I'm totally nervous about talking to my boss >_< But, I came this far, so if I just keep thinking positively I can do this~ Its hard sometimes ._. But Possible!


----------



## ReachinOut

im alive!!!


----------



## eejm

I've been very direct lately in letting people know exactly how I feel about them. The results have been a real mixed bag, but it's been a long time in coming for me and personally kind of freeing.


----------



## Vip3r

People say I am very witty.


----------



## sunshine0505

I have a great sense of humor!


----------



## WholeinSoul91

After finishing my first year of uni, I have grown alot compared to last year. More mature and knowledgable about everyday life.


----------



## atticusfinch

i have so much resilience.

_(although, it's exhausting sometimes)_


----------



## skygazer

trying again, baby-steps progress, learning


----------



## shappy127

I am very smart and am very warm and friendly.


----------



## Lasair

I'm helping me


----------



## Ambitious

I am determined and making small steps of progress. Big, small, steps are steps!


----------



## estse

I haven't overdosed in almost 10 years.


----------



## trendyfool

I did not give up.


----------



## Lasair

Ambitious said:


> I am determined and making small steps of progress. Big, small, steps are steps!





Mercurochrome said:


> I haven't overdosed in almost 10 years.





trendyfool said:


> I did not give up.


Well done guys


----------



## Perkins

I am a very caring person who can make pizza from scratch.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

I'm a very perceptive person and can read people fairly well.


----------



## RockIt

Just passed a Microsoft exam (*without cheating.) Guess I'm smarter than I think sometimes.


----------



## Ambitious

Okay, i slipped up with the drugs on friday but thats okay. I went 2months so i have proved to myself I CAN DO THIS AGAIN


----------



## josh23

I can't think of anything :blank


----------



## laura024

^You're really funny.


----------



## josh23

laura024 said:


> ^You're really funny.


Aw. Really? Thankyou. Aha so are you.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I made the Dean's List in University three times


----------



## monalisatoldalie

My ability to ignore negativity that comes my way. I'm able to brush things off easily and never let anything or anyone get the best of me. I find being able to do this allows me to help others get through rough patches by giving them the strong sense of advice. I also like my honesty I provide without being harsh, and my passion for the things I love.


----------



## moke64916

"I'm doing great, and getting better"


----------



## Ambitious

With every turn i take the great person within me is coming too. The road i am on, into the journey of my life is getting longer and for that reason, i am growing


----------



## Neutrino

I have the ability to be happy


----------



## LadyDarkness

I am extremely honest, to a fault.


----------



## leavemealone75

I think I am a very smart and funny guy!


----------



## nickcorona

My last name is Corona.


----------



## ImWeird

I know how to read.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm a good driver, unlike every second ****ing person in this city.


----------



## Ambitious

My ambitions will take me where i want to be


----------



## SMOOZIE

I have learned a lot over the past years. I've matured. I'm looking forward to maturing more.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Just finished talking on the phone to a student loan agency and I did a pretty good job with the call! I was rather surprised at how little anxiety I had, and I think it had to do with the woman on the other side. She came across as very friendly and she had a nice, soft, soothing voice!


----------



## shymtealhead

I don't text and drive


----------



## Deann

I like to laugh, and smile about nothing. Though i may be in a rough time or going through some sticky situations. I gotta smile about something and laugh. And it usually tends to be not a thing, smile at life.


----------



## Neutrino

I look pretty today.


----------



## GlassPaperBag

I think I look pretty unique. Blue eyes, black hair, pale skin. I'm 1/2 Spanish, 1/4 Welsh, 1/4 Irish. And I have a nice nose.


----------



## Losteagle

I am sweet and have a heart of gold.


----------



## zkl0002

I find my avatar amusing.


----------



## Estival

I have mad painting skills, and I don't need money to make me an illustrator. I'll get myself there.

Also, I have pretty auburn hair that people would kill to have.


----------



## Losm

I came in here thinking I'd be positive and be able to say something nice but when I really thought about it I couldn't think of anything 
Umm... I'm ok once you get to know me? :|


----------



## cpuzManiac

i like to think that im intelligent. i think im handsome, lol.

i try to be kind of everyone even if they dont treat me the same, nice guys finish last.


----------



## Neutrino

I already have an awesome flip-flop tan. Peeps are gonna be so jealous. 

Word.

lol. I'm trying to cheer myself up.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'm in a better place than I was a year ago.


----------



## Hello22

I have pretty good taste in cars/music/clothes and other items of importance 

Also i'm probably the most honest person i know


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I ALWAYS beat myself up by using my flaws,too. But I gotta say, I guess I don't _always_ fail at life, anyway.

I play the piano, people say I'm pretty, I'm Asian, I love music, and I'm smart. God, it feels good to think about my positives.


----------



## spidercentz

I can make wasteddays laugh.


----------



## SuperSky

My eyes are kinda cool I guess... And I'm doing an impressive-sounding degree at uni.


----------



## Sparkpea

I'm good with my hands


----------



## Skertusmaximus

um ah er uhha gban fqe i have a good fashion sense, but no money for clothes


----------



## danberado

Sometimes I wake up before noon.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Many have told me I have nice eyes, so Ill run with that! ...and I am good at hockey, baseball, and tennis


----------



## noyadefleur

I can spell. :teeth


----------



## Just Tony

I am a loyal guy. =D


----------



## Vip3r

I like to cheer people up.


----------



## BenevolentSun

I am the KING OF THE WORLD!


----------



## Later

It feels like a journal.

I am beautiful and attractive, but that feeling fades away unless some guy says it to me or even try to ask me out.

I really try/want to please others, but I really gotta work a lot on myself and a lot of my needs.

I just got accepted into the Nursing program, but my parents expected this years ago, they didn't seem that proud.

I am capable of losing weight, I lost 60lbs back then, I can do it now, but I'm not getting anywhere just sitting here.

I can say good things about myself, but there is always a "but" =/


----------



## Doni

I love pretty n friendly people!!


----------



## goodman

I am determined


----------



## LionLungs

I'm extremely intelligent, and I've always tried my best when it comes to anything that I do.


----------



## trendyfool

I try my best to be a good friend, even if sometimes ( often :/ ) i don't succeed.

I like good music.

I am proving I can stick with things by working out and running and going to my classes.

Some cool people think I'm cool, apparently?

I'm pretty strong, despite my insane level of emotional sensitivity. Like, I haven't cut in 93 days   

I think that maybe, just maybe, i'll be a good boyfriend to someone some day. 

I'm pretty friendly.

I understand a lot of things about life.

I'm pretty creative.


----------



## laura024

I like goats.


----------



## Harassment Panda

I'm arty and creative.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I used to be able to run fast. Like, really fast.


----------



## josh23

My fashion sense is impeccable - I wear a rubber band 24/7


----------



## Addler

I'm making myself try to say something nice about myself. I must care at least a little.


----------



## Hello22

I have a good sense of humour.


----------



## makavelithedon

If i have to, i can be totally ruthless.


----------



## Hello22

^ when it comes to money, i can be ruthless


----------



## saso

I have a huge heart! I can't stand to see anyone suffer.


----------



## Just Tony

I am that guy that people trust 100%, and I think its is pretty cool that people can confine in me.


----------



## laura024

I'm stronger now.


----------



## Frankey

I love people for who they are & i like all ten of my crooked toes


----------



## Colton

People tell me all the time that I'm tall. It's more of an observation than a compliment, but I'll take it!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

-I can see through burgundy colored walls 
-I was the international hop scotch champion of 2005
-my brain processes information at 3000 seconds per minute 
-Drew Barrymore is my sister's nieces uncles grandmothers aunts secondcousintwiceremoved's goddaughter in law
-I sleep with my eyes 3/4's open


----------



## Hamtown

Non judgmental of others.


----------



## Marakunda

I've got dreams that I will NOT give up on, they WILL happen... I just know it.

I guess I'm determined.


----------



## escortadelaide

I'm SEXY. I'm HOT. I'm everything you WANT!


----------



## MissElley

I'm not lazy, love being active.. going for walks in the park, reading, going to the library.. not letting my non-existant life get to me.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm interesting.


----------



## jet10

I can cook


----------



## alte

I have a good head on my shoulders, it is shapely with no obvious deformities and even all of the hair is intact.


----------



## finch

when I put my mind to it... I can be a femme fatale. :3


----------



## Gorillaz

I'm very ambitious and very kind.


----------



## Freiheit

I'm good at analyzing things.


----------



## 266x

I think i am pretty good looking.. from an objective point of view.. gosh that sounds even more arrogant than being biased..


----------



## rawrguy

Gwen Stefani's old high school is only a 5 minute driving distance from my old high school.


----------



## Stilla

I like that I have small hands and feet.


----------



## awkwardface

I find people interesting. I don't forget the ones I meet.


----------



## moke64916

kangarabbit said:


> I know I beat myself up too much over my flaws, so I thought it'd be good for everyone to think up something positive when life gives you lemons. Alright, get to the self-compliments! :yes
> 
> I have a pretty good GPA so far, and I like it when I'm able to help out in physics and chemistry.


There is nothing needed to be said. I feel it. I feel so happy and positive that I do not need to say anything positive about myself. I feel it already.


----------



## O B kool

Like oh boy sad! Ima stop being sad and start being AWESOME!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I'm patient, fun, smart, and pretty.  I can also be good at giving advice to my family.


----------



## Aphexfan

Im a very good listener...atleast I hope :b lol


----------

